# For the vintner who has everything...



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2012)

...but refuses to swish out the carboy with water after emptying it! 

http://www.carboycleaner.com/


----------



## Winegirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I have something similar, the carboy mop, I am not satisfied with it, it tangles up around the rod and doesn't spread out to touch the sides of the carboy. The carboycleaner may be different, the shammy part looks slightly different than mine. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 24, 2012)

They are pretty slick, works well on the sides and up at the sholder, not quite as good on the bottom but thats where a brush comes in handy. I've got them for $29.99


----------



## Rocky (Feb 24, 2012)

Works well in the video (but then, so does_ "Round Up"_ which I can't get to kill anything in my lawn!), but $32.50! _E troppo caro!_ I bet I could make something that would work as well for about $2.00 and I am going to try. I have the carboy stirrer. If I removed the paddles and added the cleaning pads, I should be good to go.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2012)

I think Ill add that to my next order Doug.


----------



## robie (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds great for when you have a thin film in the carboy. The brush takes forever.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doug ; I may have to start ordering from you as well, I like this product !!

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 25, 2012)

A soak in warm water with oxyclean and a light brushing with a regular carboy brush works well for me.


----------



## Kev (Feb 25, 2012)

milbrosa said:


> A soak in warm water with oxyclean and a light brushing with a regular carboy brush works well for me.



+1 on that. 

Kev


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2012)

robie said:


> Sounds great for when you have a thin film in the carboy. The brush takes forever.



Did you guys see the residue left in the carboy on the promotional video? I always get a kick out of this type of commercial and there are so many examples of it. The makers of the promo really exaggerate the "problem" and some are really amusing. I mean, has any of you had a carboy with that much "junk" left in it? Other examples are the premeasured "coffee bags" so one does not have to struggle with a measurng spoon in the morning. The woman in that commercial could not hit a swimming pool with a teaspoon of coffee! Of when the ad is for some type of kitchen cleaner and the surface that they use it on is so dirty you could plant corn on it. I really think they are funny.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 25, 2012)

i have never had anywhere near a problem getting any gunk off the insides of my carboys....like mentioned earlier, nothing running under hot water prior to adding some b-brite and some light scrubbing with my brush couldn't handle...only time i've had anything even remotely stubborn was more from when i'd had beer in secondary fermentation....but that was still easy with some hot water rinsing...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 25, 2012)

I was just out surfing for brushes and came up with this: 

http://www.amazon.com/Bottle-Express-Bundle-Carboy-Brushes/dp/B005NEKAUS?tag=bmg.bg.home-garden-20

Note that two brushes are included, one for carboys and one for wine bottles. I like the small brush on the bottom; not crazy about the plastic shaft. For those of you who have the stirrers with a plastic shaft, have you had any problems with them? Mine is the stainless shaft and it works well.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2012)

I and others have had the plastic one snap in the middle. I glued mine and it has held for years now. Of course I got another one and that is the reason it hasn't broken again- just like hydrometers need to be in pairs or the single one commits suicide.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 25, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I and others have had the plastic one snap in the middle. I glued mine and it has held for years now. Of course I got another one and that is the reason it hasn't broken again- just like hydrometers need to be in pairs or the single one commits suicide.


 
lol....have never grenaded a hydrometer, but when clearing my equipment in my wash basin, have forgotten that my thermometer was in the basin and wound up setting a full bucket of cleaning solution right on top of it....lol....


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought of much of what you guys thought watching that vid, which is why I hadda post it.

I do it the el stupido way.  I am just too dumb to realize that immediately after use, washing out the carboy with plain water, shaking it back and forth gently, washing again with water, and last, shaking a sterilant solution in it and leaving a half-inch of that in the bottom doesn't work. 

The only dirty carboys I deal with are used ones I buy. To clean those, I put some Easy Clean in them, shake it, let it sit, shake it again when I think of it, let it sit, shake when I think of it, maybe brush it last if there is gunk still sticking, and in 2-5 days it is clean. Then it is officially in my stable, gets a little sterilant in the bottom, and will be clean from that point onward.

I have even used this method to clean carboys with heavy mold growth in them. But caution, this is only for the lazy types who want to do it the cheap and easy way.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 25, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I thought of much of what you guys thought watching that vid, which is why I hadda post it.
> 
> I do it the el stupido way.  I am just too dumb to realize that immediately after use, washing out the carboy with plain water, shaking it back and forth gently, washing again with water, and last, shaking a sterilant solution in it and leaving a half-inch of that in the bottom doesn't work.
> 
> ...


 
like i said, i just do a good cleaning, which is easy as long as it's done right away, then put the carboy back in storage...then when 'm ready to use it again, all it needs is a quick rinsing, just to get rid of any possible dust accumulation, and then give it a good sanitizing, then it's ready for use...although, maybe i should think about sealing it up with some sanitizer, at least as long as it's gonna be used in a short time frame...lol..


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 25, 2012)

My de-gassing drill setup has been collecting dust since my vacuum pump arrived, now I know what to do with it. Will work on a way to attach the replacement pads to the de-gassing blades so I can still use it to mix things if needed. I'm on vacation, so if any comes up with a good method, please post it. Roy


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been using one of there for a while now and love it! Does a great job cleaning it out?


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> ...although, maybe i should think about sealing it up with some sanitizer, at least as long as it's gonna be used in a short time frame...lol..



Heck, I don't even seal it. Just leave the solution in it. Also saves any need to dry it. Dang I'm lazy!


----------



## Flem (Feb 25, 2012)

I seal mine with the K-meta solution in because it's the emitted gas that does most of the sanitizing. If it's not sealed, the gas escapes. IMHO


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a slightly bigger one from this company designed for cleaning a sanke keg I use to ferment larger batches of beer. It seems to work great for that. It gives me peace of mind since I can't exactly see in there to get at the krausen ring with a carboy brush.


----------

